# ride



## powpig2002 (Mar 29, 2011)

took the cyclocross out this am. just 45 min. of paved and gravel. but felt GODDAM GOOD!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 29, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> took the cyclocross out this am. just 45 min. of paved and gravel. but felt GODDAM GOOD!



Todays weather was so nice! Made me want to out there so badly  Must get a road bike for days like this.  Have you been to the rez yet?


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 30, 2011)

yup, I took out my cylocross at lunch today too. Nice ride but I had to fight the wind on the way back. Good training ride. 
My 24 mile loop heads north for the first half then south for the 2nd half, so I had a harder return ride today. I'm right on the coast where the wind tends to come off the water and head north.


----------

